# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Haha!!!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If you are bored as hell as I am then check this out

http://fm.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/fun/fun07/FM141_123.wmv

Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If you are bored as hell as I am then check this out

http://fm.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/fun/fun07/FM141_123.wmv

Paul


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

In the immortal words of South Park's Eric Cartman:

Weak.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

LOL. Come on that was funny.


----------



## imported_JanS (Jan 31, 2004)

Snicker...









And now I have that song stuck in my head... LOL!


----------

